# High End Zocker Kiste



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich suche einen richtig guten High End PC zum Zocken.
Budget 1500€ .
Spiele auf einem neuen Asus 24 Zöller mit 2 MS  und FullHD.

Der PC sollte lange halten ohne aufzurüsten.
Die Temps sollten nicht all zu hoch sein.
Ich glaube USB 3.0 brauche ich nicht.

Hier meine Konfig:

i7 930
Asus P6TDeluxe V2
6 GB Ram Corsair XMS3
Zotac AMP! GTX 470
Enermax modu 87+ 600W
Gehäuse: ?
Prolimatech Megahalem 
LG Brenner 
640GB WD Festplatte Cavier Black


Ich habe 1366 gewählt weil ich vllt. eine Physx Karte wie meine alte GTx 260 zustecken will..oder SLI mal eine alternative wär.

Ich denke nicht, dass AM3 eine echte Alternative wär.., denn ich höre auf die schlechte Quali der AMD und wenn man einen richtigen High End PC will, dann nur Intel..

Budget: 1,5K€

Könntet ihr meine Konfig überarbeiten ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Öhm, wo haben denn die AMD eine schlechte Qualität?


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Ich habe gehört die sollen einen ganz schlechten IPC haben..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Nö, das gleichen sie mit höherem Takt aus.
Ein 1090T ist in Spielen so schnell wie ein 930, aber in Anwendungen ist er besser, weil er 2 Kerne mehr hat.


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

..? Ich sehe in Spiele benchmarks, dass der i7 vor dem AMD liegt.. oder bin ich doof ?


----------



## Chrismettal (1. August 2010)

Ich persönlich würde bei einem neuen pc auf Am3 setzen, ich würde mir den Phenom II 1055T sechskerner kaufen, aber das währe dann noch nich "high end"


----------



## Kaktus (1. August 2010)

Das ist im Grunde nicht ganz falsch aber auch nicht richtig. Die Reine Pro-Mhz Leistung ist bei AMD schlechter als bei Intel. Gleicht AMD durch höhere Taktung aus. 
Weißt du eigentlich was IPC heißt? 

Aber davon abgesehen, warum schmeißt du Geld zum Fenster raus? I7 9XX Modelle und deren Boards sind extrem teurer und nicht schneller als deren kleinere Vettern auf Sockel 1156 Basis. Mit dem i7 9XX macht es nur Sinn wenn man gleich auf SLI oder CF setzen möchte, ansonsten blanker Unsinn. 

Bei AMD hättest du eben SATA3 gleich dabei, auch USB3 ist doch eher zu finden als bei Intel. 

Kurz... mit dem System zahlst du sehr viel Geld, ohne wirklich schneller zu sein als mit deutlich günstigeren Systemen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> ..? Ich sehe in Spiele benchmarks, dass der i7 vor dem AMD liegt.. oder bin ich doof ?


 
Welche Spiele sind das denn?
Welche Benchmarks sind das denn?
Du gibst sehr viel Geld aus, damit du 3-5% schneller als ein AMD bist.
Musst du halt wissen, ob dir das wichtig ist.
Mit einem AMD könntest du aber eine GTX 480 ins Budget unterbringen und damit bist du dann schneller als ein i7 930 mit einer GTX 470.


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Oder einen i7 auf 1156.. auch gut ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Auch das kannst du knicken. Wenn 1156, dann ein i5 760.
Du musst mal von dem "_unbedingt das schnellste und teuerste haben wollen_" weg, lieber richtig investieren und nachher noch Geld über haben.


----------



## der_knoben (1. August 2010)

Jo, also entweder 1156 mit i5 750/760 oder ein PhenomII 1090T oder ein PhenomII 955.
Die Intel sind in den Spielen - da Graka begrenzt - vllt 3 Frames schneller. Deshalb mehr auszugeben halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.

Und wenn du Platz für ne PhysX Karte haben willst, dann nimmste ein 890FX Chipsatz bei AMD und gut.

ICh hatte übrigens mal nen tollen Test gelesen: i7 920 gegen PhenomII 965 mit einer HD5970. Bei gleichem Takt waren sie in Spielen übrigens gleich "langsam" oder maximal 3 Frames unterschied im entscheidenen FPS-Bereich. Alles was über über 60 FPS geht, ist eh wurscht.
http://forum.xcpus.com/graphics-displays/21471-graphics-fps-cpu-scaling-overclocking.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Die 5970 hat soviel Leistung, dass die Prozessoren da eh kaum hinterher kommen, egal ob Intel oder AMD.


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Okay...ja denn das günstigere AMD und dazu eine schnellere Graka..?
@quantenslipstream..

ich habe aber das teurere geplant, da ich dachte, dass es kaum was vergleichbares gibt...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. August 2010)

Da es unklar ist, ob du die Intel Konfiguration mit S1366 später noch aufrüsten kannst (es kommt ja dann Sandy-Bridge mit neuem Sockel), könntest du ruhig zu einer AMD Konfiguration greifen, da die nächste Generation an CPUs wohl auch noch auf AM3 laufen sollen...

Phenom II X6 1090T
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

--> Das ganze gibt's natürlich günstiger im Preisvergleich!

Wie man hier sieht liegt der Phenom in Spielen bei diesen Benchmarks immer vor dem i7 (außer den Extremeversionen)

Bald wird Nvidia wohl eine GTX 475 als Vollausbau des GF-104 (wie die neue GTX460) bringen. Und bei Ati steht im Herbst die neue HD6xxx Generation an.

Als Gehäuse kannst du, wenn du auf gute Kühlung wertlegst, z.B. das neue HAF-X von Cooler Master, das NZXT Phantom oder das Raven 2 von Silverstone nehmen!

Ich hoffe ich kann dir helfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Da kannst du ein 870er Brett wie das Asrock 870 Extreme3 und ein 955 nehmen.
Analog dazu ein 1156 Brett wie das Asrock P55 Pro und ein i5 760.
Der Intel Unterbau kostet ungefähr 60-70€ mehr.

Du musst eben nicht immer die maximale Knete raushauen, wieso nicht was weglegen können für ein Grafikupgrade in 1-2 Jahren?


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Das Board ist ja etwas teurere ..hat es dafür auch SLI oder CF ?

@all 

Lohnt die 70€ mehr für den i5 760 Unterbau ? ?


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2010)

also ich mach mal eine.
AMD x4 955 BE oder x6 1055T
Asrock 870 Extreme3 oder ASUS Crosshair IV formula
G.skill Ripjwas oder G.skill Eco 1333 CL7
HD103SJ von Samsung mit 1TB
gehäuse nach wahl
GTX 460/470 oder 5850 oder warten auf 6000er serie  /GTX4xx auf GF104 basis

 bei AMD hast du nur CF, würde dann 2*5850 nehmen
der Intel sockel lohnt nicht, da der langsamser ist als 1055T, außer vllt in Videobearbeitung


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

SLI gibts bei AMD Chipsätzen nicht, Das Crosshair bietet volle CF Unterstützung.
Wenn du SLI bei AMD haben willst, musst du entweder einen 980a Chipsatz nehmen oder auf das Crosshair 4 Extreme warten, was aber wohl auch gut kosten wird.



Havanna schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Lohnt die 70€ mehr für den i5 760 Unterbau ? ?


 
Der i5 hat etwas mehr Leistung pro Takt, was der AMD eben durch Takt ausgleicht.
Übertaktet hat der i5 760 dann den Vorteil, sofern Übertakten für dich wichtig ist, kannst du den Intel nehmen.
Ob dir das aber 70€ wert ist, musst du wissen.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. August 2010)

Sandy Bridge kommt raus und du kannst deinen Sockel in den Müll werfen.
Lieber ein x6 Athlon Black zum übertakten mit AM3 Board was für den Bulldozer geignet ist


----------



## der_knoben (1. August 2010)

Und wenn du dir noch eine PhysX KArte einbauen willst, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle schon ein MB mit 2x 16Lanes nehmen.
CF oder SLI brauchst du aber nicht.


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. August 2010)

Also ich würde auch nicht Intel sondern AMD kaufen.
Mein Vorschlag wehre:
Gigabyte 890FX-UD5
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
HD5870 (Reicht heutzutage aus, kannst später ja auch noch ne 2. nachrüsten.)
Corsair HX750
Lancool K62
Scythe Mugen 2

So bisst du auch für die Zukunft top ausgerüstet 
Intel lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr.
Sockel 1156 kannste sowieso vergessen


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2010)

Aber der x6er kannst du auf dem ASUS Crosshair gut übertakten. Frag mal Quanti


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir noch eine PhysX KArte einbauen willst, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle schon ein MB mit 2x 16Lanes nehmen.
> CF oder SLI brauchst du aber nicht.


 
Das ist richtig, Die GTX 480 oder ATI 5870 haben genug Leistung für Full HD.
Für eine Physx Karte sollten auch 4 Lanes reichen, müsste man mal testen.


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Okay dann wirds der AMD..dazu das coole Coolermaste HAF X 942



Hier die bisherige Konfig:



AMD X6 1090T

ein normales 870er Board, da sich das mit Physx geklärt hat.

G.SKill 4GB ECO

Enermax modu 87 600W

Coolermaster 942 HAF X

500GB Festplatte

Megahalem

LG Brenner 

eine GTX 480 oder 5870..hohe Temps gegen schlechte Treiber


----------



## alex1028 (1. August 2010)

HI also ich würde beim i7 930 bleiben deine Config ist gut allerdings würde ich eine ati 5870 nehmen mainboard reicht auch ein billigeres das p6t reicht dicke nimm lieber ein gutes nezteil damit du iergendwann ne 2 5870 nachrüsten kannst^^.
Mit einer 5970 bei gleichen takt wie ein amd ist der intel um einiges schneller!!!
Überlegt doch mal AMD`s X6 kann noch nichtmal mit einem Quad von intel mithalten ist das nicht peinlich ich finde die X6 sind ein totaler flop!!!
wenn AMD dann 965 oder 955 aber kein X6


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> HI also ich würde beim i7 930 bleiben deine Config ist gut allerdings würde ich eine ati 5870 nehmen mainboard reicht auch ein billigeres das p6t reicht dicke nimm lieber ein gutes nezteil damit du iergendwann ne 2 5870 nachrüsten kannst^^.
> Mit einer 5970 bei gleichen takt wie ein amd ist der intel um einiges schneller!!!
> Überlegt doch mal AMD`s X6 kann noch nichtmal mit einem Quad von intel mithalten ist das nicht peinlich ich finde die X6 sind ein totaler flop!!!
> wenn AMD dann 965 oder 955 aber kein X6


 
Öhm, man rüstet nicht "irgendwann" nach, entweder gleich oder gar nicht.
Und gleicher Takt bedeutet im Fall von Intel mal wieder übeertakten, übertakten ist aber mit Risiken behaftet, die du nicht außer Acht lassen darfst.

Wo kann denn der X6 nicht mit den Intel Quads mithalten, wo ist denn der AMD ein totaler Flop?

Du scheinst ja eine sehr starke Intel Brille aufzuhaben.


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

jajaj Fanboy...denn der i7 habe ich selbst gelesen ist nur 2 Frames schneller in Games..

@quantenslipstream ist die Konfig okay ?


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2010)

So jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Ob AMD oder Intel würde ich davon abhängig machen ob übertaktet wird oder nicht.
Denn eins ist klar ...sobald dem 930 i in den allerwertesten getreten wird (zb 3,8 Ghz machen eigentlich alle mit Standartspannung) liegt der Intel weit vorne 

@ Quanti 
Sry aber die letzten 10 Rechner die ich in den Verkauf gebracht habe waren allesamt 930 i @ 3,8 Ghz auf P6T SE mit einem Mugen II.
Und ich wüßte jetzt auch nicht was du von Risiken beim OC meinst solange die Spannung nicht angehoben wird 
Bei drei von den 10 Rechnern war es sogar so das ich die Spannung unter der Spannung setzten konnte die auf Auto anlag (ab und zu sind auch gute Cores dabei )


Ich will jetzt nicht von AMD abraten sondern nur mal klarstellen das wenn maximale Leistung gefordert wird kein weg an Intel vorbeiführt.

So und jetzt steinigt mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Der 1090T ist schon nicht schlecht, aber eben in Game nicht so viel schneller als ein 955/965, aber eben teurer.
Wenn du die Knete dafür raushauen willst, dann mach das, aber ist wie beim i7, du bezahlt viel Geld für eine Leistung, die du nicht sehen wirst.



True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> Sry aber die letzten 10 Rechner die ich in den Verkauf gebracht habe waren allesamt 930 i @ 3,8 Ghz auf P6T SE mit einem Mugen II.
> Und ich wüßte jetzt auch nicht was du von Risiken beim OC meinst solange die Spannung nicht angehoben wird
> Bei drei von den 10 Rechnern war es sogar so das ich die Spannung unter der Spannung setzten konnte die auf Auto anlag (ab und zu sind auch gute Cores dabei )
> ...


 
Übertaktung bedeutet aber nun Mal Risiko, völlig egal ob du die Spannung erhöchst oder nicht, die Abwärme steigt, die Elektromigration auch, und zwar 4x proportional zur Takterhöhung.

Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchen Shop du so rumeierst, aber ich denke mal, dass die Leute, die bei dir kaufen, zu sehr von Benchmarks beeinflusst werden. 
In dem Shop, bei dem ich ab und wann mal reingehe, kauft einer von 20 ein 1366 System, alle anderen kaufen 1156/AM3.

Weißt du eigentlich, wie sehr ein 1366 System bei 3,8GHz zum Stromsäufer wird? 

Bei Fertigungen von 45/32nm kann man inzwischen die Quantenphysik nicht mehr außer Acht lassen.
Außerdem kostet ein 1366 nun mal entsprechend un nach Angaben einer User, die meinen, dass 2x 8 Lanes 0% Unterschied zu 2x 16 Lanes im Multi GPU Bereicht ausmachen, ist das 1366 System nun mal außen vor, mehr als zum Benchen taugt es demnach nicht mehr, aber nur für die, die eben gleich einen Gulftown kaufen.


----------



## rAveN_13 (1. August 2010)

Wenn Intel dann würde ich auf die neue Generation warten, die im Januar erscheint. 

Bei AMD hast du natürlich den Vorteil, dass deren neue Generation auf AM3 laufen wird. Du könntest also einen kleinen Quad nehmen z. b. athlon x4 635 oder phenom x4 945 als Übergangslösung und dann später aufrüsten.

btw würde ich generell von high end abraten. und auf P/L setzen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2010)

@topic
deine konfig ist ok,
ABER:
nimm die 1TB HD103SJ von samsung
und beim megahalms, brauchst du ein spezielles optionales kit für AM3 sockel. deswegen nimm den Mugen 2, wenn der dir nicht gefällt, dann den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer + silent wings


----------



## Havanna (1. August 2010)

Soe viele kaufen eine  930..er ? hmm ja der i7 ist schon anziehend bloß etwas teurer und hat 2 kerne weniger wie der X6


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. August 2010)

Intel hat auch mehr umsatz gemacht als AMD. Es grenzt schon an ein Wunder. Oder geballte unwissenheit der käufer


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> Soe viele kaufen eine 930..er ? hmm ja der i7 ist schon anziehend bloß etwas teurer und hat 2 kerne weniger wie der X6


 
Du kannst das, was True sagt, nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Schau bei den Shops nach, wie viele da AMD und Intel kaufen und dann denkt daran, dass der Marktanteil von Intel bei 85% liegt.
So gesehen werden also bei den Shops überdurchschnittlich viele AMD verkauft. Eben weil der Preis sehr gut ist.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Wie viel ist denn 1366 teurer zu AM3 ? 100€  ? Aber 1366 ist minimal schneller..aber in spielen merke ich nichto ich 70 pder 73 fps habe.

Lohnt der i7, wie truemonkey sagte,nur, wenn man übertakten will ?


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Ging ja ganz schön hoch her hier...

Ich würd auch einen AMD kaufen. Ein AMD PII X6 1090T ist auch mein nächster Prozessor...

Gründe:

- Intel lässt Sockel 1366 & 1156 sterben
- Bestes P/L-Verhältnis
- Günstigster Hexa-Core auf dem Markt
- Zukunftssicher duch Aufrüstoption auf Bulldozer
- USB 3.0 & SATA 3.0
- Sehr guter neuer Chipsatz (8xx-Reihe)


edit. Und ob du 70 oder 73 FPS hast, merkst du nicht... Das stimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> Wie viel ist denn 1366 teurer zu AM3 ? 100€ ? Aber 1366 ist minimal schneller..aber in spielen merke ich nichto ich 70 pder 73 fps habe.
> 
> Lohnt der i7, wie truemonkey sagte,nur, wenn man übertakten will ?


 
Die 1366 Plattform ist praktisch nur für Bencher interessant, weils dafür einen 6 Kerner gibt, für 1156 nicht.
Normale Gamer greifen zu 1156/AMD, denn die Mehrkosten für 1366 rentieren sich nicht, da wichtigste Bauteil in einem Game Rechner immer noch die Grafikkarte ist.
Und es wäre völlig albern sich ein 1366 System zu kaufen und dann nur eine 5770, weil man kein Geld mehr übrig hatte.
Daher, kauf dir en 1156 mit i5 760 oder ein AM3 mit 955, dazu eine GTX 470/480 oder eine 5870, denn High End Zocker Kiste heißt, eine der schnellsten Grafikkarten sollte verbaut sein.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Okay danke für eure Hilfe...ihr seid keine Leute die nur das teuerste andrehen wollen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Da muss ich True rechtgeben !!!
Und: Ich würde bei einem Budget von 1,5K€ auf 1366 setzten !!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Da muss ich True rechtgeben !!!
> Und: Ich würde bei einem Budget von 1,5K€ auf 1366 setzten !!


 
Ich nicht, ich würde die stärkste Grafikkarte kaufen, die Zotac GTX 480 als Beispiel und sie mit einen 760 oder 955/965 paaren. Ein 1366 System ist keinen Frame schneller, nur eben teurer.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Warum sollte ich 1366 kaufen ? Masterchief..wenn es nicht viel schneller ist..und ich wegen den teuren boards mit keine GTX 480 mehr leisten kann dann bin ich doch langsamer mit 1366 als wenn ich einen schnellen hexa oder quad habe und die schnellste graka dazu °!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Genauso siehts aus.
Und die Zotac GTX 480 kostet nun mal schon 500 Ocken. KLICK
Bleiben noch 1000€ für alles andere übrig.

Und wer sagt denn, dass du unbedingt die 1500€ komplett ausschöpfen musst, außerdem kann eine SSD auch interessant sein und die ist mit dem 1366 System nicht mehr realisierbar.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Ehm
Natürlich kansst du dir mit 1366 noch eine GTX480 leisten aber hoho.
Ich sage nur MSI MB (X58 Pro-/E)
Mit der SSD hast du Recht, aber auch die würde ich mir für einen GamerPC 2mal überlegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Alder, wie hässlich ist das denn?


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Es kommt doch nicht aufs Aussehen an, zumindest nicht solange man es nicht in einen Casemod einbezieht!
Bei einer Gamer Kiste wo der Deckel eh dich ist, ist es doch Wurst wies aussieht hauptsache es erbringt die erforderliche Leistung...


----------



## AMDman (2. August 2010)

Ich finde dieses Intel und High end gequatsche so lächerlich...ich hatte bereits ein 1366er sys...und auch ein 1156er sys (mit dem i7 860) alles derselbe kram...im mom bau ich mir n sys auf AM3 basis auf...(mit dem 965) du merkst absolut nichts in games...es ist halt nur ego (bei manchen) ich habe lieber geld, als mein ego befriedigt...

also ich bin vom "immer alles schnellste haben wollen" geheilt und froh drum...

ganz davon abgesehen, dass AM3 noch ne ziemlich Zukunftsträchtige Plattform ist (nur um mal wieder die "Bulldozer" einzuwerfen...)

und: Ich bin kein FANBOY!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Es kommt doch nicht aufs Aussehen an, zumindest nicht solange man es nicht in einen Casemod einbezieht!
> Bei einer Gamer Kiste wo der Deckel eh dich ist, ist es doch Wurst wies aussieht hauptsache es erbringt die erforderliche Leistung...


 
Jop, und wo ist die erforderliche Leistung?
die bringt doch die Grafikkarte.

Außerdem, kennst du einen, der sich den billigsten 1366 Kram zusammen schustert, damit was läuft? 



AMDman schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Intel und High end gequatsche so lächerlich...ich hatte bereits ein 1366er sys...und auch ein 1156er sys (mit dem i7 860) alles derselbe kram...im mom bau ich mir n sys auf AM3 basis auf...(mit dem 965) du merkst absolut nichts in games...es ist halt nur ego (bei manchen) ich habe lieber geld, als mein ego befriedigt...


 
Jop, den meisten gehts nur um den Balken, den längsten haben müssen eben.
Aber davon sollte man sich endlich mal distanzieren, es geht um Geld, und das ist bedeutend wichtiger als der lange Balken, denn was ich jetzt sparen kann, kann ich später wieder hineinfließen lassen und so langfristig betrachtet deutlich mehr Geld sparen und trotzdem immer ein schnelles System haben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Intel und High end gequatsche so lächerlich...ich hatte bereits ein 1366er sys...und auch ein 1156er sys (mit dem i7 860) alles derselbe kram...im mom bau ich mir n sys auf AM3 basis auf...(mit dem 965) du merkst absolut nichts in games...es ist halt nur ego (bei manchen) ich habe lieber geld, als mein ego befriedigt...
> 
> also ich bin vom "immer alles schnellste haben wollen" geheilt und froh drum...
> 
> ...



Pass bitte echt mal auf was du hier schreibst, Mensch 
Von wegen Ego und so, gehts noch ?
Bsp: Jetzt mal ein i7965/975 vs x4 965 beide @ 4Ghz, wer ist schneller ?
Richtig! Der i7
Ahnlich ist es auch mit den kleineren i7 (920/930)
€ :Manchmal denke ich manche Leute haben sie nicht mehr alle...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Komisch aber, dass *jeder* Intel Fan immer mit Übertakten ankommt um die teurere Plattform schön zu reden.


----------



## mariohanaman (2. August 2010)

> Von wegen Ego und so, gehts noch ?
> Bsp: Jetzt mal ein i7965/975 vs x4 965 beide @ 4Ghz, wer ist schneller ?
> Richtig! Der i7
> Ahnlich ist es auch mit den kleineren i7 (920/930)



ein porsche (intel) ist auch schneller als ein golf (amd), trotzdem können/dürfen beide in der stadt (games) nur 50 fahren. deshalb ist man in der stadt (gaming) mit dem porsche auch nicht schneller am ziel. natürlich wenn es dann auf die autobahn (benchmark) geht ziet der porsche (intel) vorran ^^ 

hoffe das ist mal verständlich für alles an Fanboy gehabe.

gruss,mario


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Nö,
Auch so hat der i7 minimal mehr Leistung...
Aber das ist jetzt egal denn, merkt ihr nicht langsam das sich das alles ein bisschen Fanboyhaft anhört ?
Ich würde mir auch kein 1366 System zum Spielen holen.... da würde ich dann zu AM3 greifen wie ichs ja dann auch getan hab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Auch so hat der i7 minimal mehr Leistung...


 
Streitet doch auch niemand ab, aber diese miminal bessere Leistung muss man halt teuer bezahlen und gerade im Gaming Bereicht lohnt das einfach nicht.
Da kann man sich das Geld lieber sparen oder sich eben ein besseres Case kaufen.

Und dass Die Intel Fans nun auch die Benchmarks schön reden, war ja klar. 
Was ist denn ein Benchmarkergebnis?
Genau, einen langen Balken haben.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> ...(mit dem 965) du merkst absolut nichts in games...



klar ... irgenwie muss man das downgrade ja rechtfertigen ... zu not halt mit der GPU Limit Masche



AMDman schrieb:


> und: Ich bin kein FANBOY!!!



merkt man kaum



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> der sich den billigsten 1366 Kram zusammen schustert, damit was läuft?



aha ... jetzt sind also 150€ Mainboards schon billig Kram ... manchen ist auch alles Recht um dem TE ein AMD Sys reinzuwürgen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> gerade im Gaming Bereicht lohnt das einfach nicht.



heute vll nicht ... in Zukunft mit einer neuen GPU, wo dann vll nicht mehr die GPU ausschließlich Limitiert schaut das ganze eventuell anders aus

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> aha ... jetzt sind also 150€ Mainboards schon billig Kram ... manchen ist auch alles Recht um dem TE ein AMD Sys reinzuwürgen
> 
> mfg


 
Realtiv betrachtet ja.
Klar kann er sich ein 1366 System kaufen, aber zum Spielen ist das nun mal albern, das Geld kann er sich sparen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Hi XE58  
So: 
Wenn man sehr knapp bei Kasse ist kommt man an AMD fast nie vorbei....
Hier ist er aber nicht knapp bei Kasse, gut ob er sich jetzt Geld aufheben will um sich ne SSD oder ein teures Case zu kaufen (für einen Gamer PC ist ein Udgard völlig ausreichend...) muss er selbst entscheiden.


----------



## mariohanaman (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> heute vll nicht ... in Zukunft mit einer neuen GPU, wo dann vll nicht mehr die GPU ausschließlich Limitiert schaut das ganze eventuell anders aus



dannn wiederum gibt es sowohl bei intel als auch bei amd eine neue cpu-generation und alles von heute ist veraltet. wenn es soweit ist, dass überwiegend die cpu limitiert, können wir uns alle ja gerne nochmal treffen und ausstreiten, ob nun amd oder intel die beste wahl ist. nur heut ist´s eben so, dass für einen reinen gaming rechner ein am3 system mehr als genug ist (weil eben die gpulimmititert) und einreden will hier auch niemand jemandem ein am3 system, sondern wir wollen dem TE das beste PL System zusammenstellen


JETZT MAL AN ALLE INTEL FANBOY´s  BZW INTEL BEFÜRWORTER??
nennt mal bitte ienen grund sich ein 1366 sockel zu holen (für ein gaming pc)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Er kann sich das Geld ja auch einfach sparen. 

Wenn du als ahnungsloser losrennst und bei Media Markt sagst, dass du einen neuen Rechner haben willst und 1500€ Kapital hast, dann werden sie dir alle so ein Teil andrehen, damit du das gesamte Geld bei Media Markt lässt.
Wir sind aber nicht bei Media Markt, hier wird das empfohlen, was sinnvoll ist und ein 1366 System für Games ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Realtiv betrachtet ja.



und relativ betrachtet hat ein 150€ Sockel 1366 Mobo genau die gleiche Qualität wie ein 150€ 890FX Mobo, den die verwendeten Bauteil (Kondensatoren usw) sind genau die selben - es fehlen lediglich Features wie DR.Mos im Falle von MSI - die aber nur das ocen erleichtern und mit den Bauteilen ansich nichts zu tun haben



mariohanaman schrieb:


> dannn wiederum gibt es sowohl bei intel als  auch bei amd eine neue cpu-generation und alles von heute ist veraltet.



nur haben intel CPUs deutlich mehr reserven für die Zukunft - genau das gleiche sieht man aktuell beim Q6600 - hätte man damals stattdessen den billigeren X2-6000+ gekauft würde es anders aussehn



mariohanaman schrieb:


> nennt mal bitte ienen grund sich ein 1366 sockel zu holen (für ein gaming pc)



aufrüstmöglichkeit auf einen Gulftown, sehr viele Leistungsreserven für die Zukunft, gut erweiterbar da viele PCIe Lanes

mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Habe ich jemals was von Media Markt gesagt ??
Oder wen meinst du ?
Naja mariohanaman ich habe doch schon ne Grund für nen 1366 System genannt....
Und jetzt hören wir mit dieser Diskussion auf bevor sich ein Mod einklinkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> aufrüstmöglichkeit auf einen Gulftown, sehr viele Leistungsreserven für die Zukunft, gut erweiterbar da viele PCIe Lanes
> 
> mfg


 
DAs wird sich mit 1356 alles erledigt haben, dann brüllt keiner mehr nach Gulftown oder Zukunftssicherheit von 1366.

Und du gehörst zu den ersten, die sich ein 1356 mit Sandy Bridge 8 Kerner kaufen werden. 



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Habe ich jemals was von Media Markt gesagt ??
> Oder wen meinst du ?


 
Jop, dich meinte ich. 
Der komische Media Markt Verlgeich soll andeuten, dass er eben nicht sein gesamtes Budget verbraten muss, nur weil er es sich angespart hat (einige müssen nun mal für ihr Geld hart arbeiten). 
Bei Media Markt würden sie ihm aber die gesamte Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen, hier jedoch nicht, hier wird das empfohlen, was sinnvoll ist und ein 1366 ist nun mal nicht sinnvoll, denn der Gulftown wird auch in einem Jahr noch so teuer sein wie jetzt und Sandy wird dann schneller sein, also ist die Aufrüstbarkeit auf Gulftown sinnfrei.
Ebenso ist es sinnfrei auf einen Sockel 775 einen Extreme Edition einzubauen, wenn ein 1156 System deutlich günstiger und schneller ist.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> i7 930
> Asus P6TDeluxe V2
> 6 GB Ram Corsair XMS3
> Zotac AMP! GTX 470
> ...



diese Konfig vom Starpost ist doch eh sehr gut

statt dem P6T Del wäre vll ein P6X58D mit USB3 und SATA6 die bessere Wahl - kostet sogar etwas weniger

beim RAM könnte man auch zu G.Skills Ripjaws greifen - die bieten aktuell ein top PL Verhältnis

CPU kühler ist top und das Case ist geschmackssache

das Modu 87+ mit 500Watt würde auch reichen wenn du keine 2. GTX470 dazu baun möchtest - für eine Physx Karte reicht aus das 500Watt Modell



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und du gehörst zu den ersten, die sich ein 1356 mit Sandy Bridge 8 Kerner kaufen werden.



Richtig - und ich gehöre auch zu denen die ihren 980X dann zu einem Toppreis im Marktplatz anbieten werden - und der Preis wird so gewählt das er binnen einer halben Stunde weg ist

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Er sagte aber High End zocker Kiste und das ist nicht High End. 
High End bedeutet die stärkste Grafikkarte, also bau mal die Zotac GTX 480 oder die 5970 ein.



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig - und ich gehöre auch zu denen die ihren 980X dann zu einem Toppreis im Marktplatz anbieten werden - und der Preis wird so gewählt das er binnen einer halben Stunde weg ist
> 
> mfg


 
Du verkaufst deinen für 300€?


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Das mit dem Gulftown habe ich nicht gesagt 
Und wir können hier noch so lange weiter darüber diskutieren bis ich verhunger oder quanti 50k Beiträge hat oder, oder.
Es wurde davon geredet das der Gulftown stark ist nicht günstig....

€: 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du verkaufst deinen für 300€?


Da würde ich direkt zuschlagen


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Merkt ihr das ihr schon wieder abdriftet?

Es ging darum dem TE ein System zusammenzustellen und nicht AMD vs. Intel Kriege auszutragen...



> Warum sollte ich 1366 kaufen ? Masterchief..wenn es nicht viel schneller ist..und ich wegen den teuren boards mit keine GTX 480 mehr leisten kann dann bin ich doch langsamer mit 1366 als wenn ich einen schnellen hexa oder quad habe und die schnellste graka dazu °!



Für mich sieht es aus, als ob die Wahl zu Gunsten des AM3 gefallen ist....

Wartet doch erstmal bis sich der TE wieder zu Wort meldet....


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du verkaufst deinen für 300€?



den genauen Preis weis ich noch nicht - aber bei meinem 975XE hat es genau 40min gedauert bis er weg war - und der hat merh als 300€ gebracht - sogar deutlich, aber das soll nicht das Thema sein



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er sagte aber High End zocker Kiste und das ist nicht High End.



selbst wenn er die GTX480 kauft ist diese nach 2 Monaten vermutlich nicht mehr High End wenn die HD6xxx kommt, zudem wäre ein AMD Quadcore erst recht nicht High End

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gulftown habe ich nicht gesagt
> Und wir können hier noch so lange weiter darüber diskutieren bis ich verhunger oder quanti 50k Beiträge hat oder, oder.
> Es wurde davon geredet das der Gulftown stark ist nicht günstig....


 
Ja, aber es wurde gesagt, dass man in 1-2 Jahren einen Gulftown kaufen kann, aber in 1-2 Jahren ist der nicht günstiger geworden, sofern überhaupt noch verfügbar, außerdem gibts dann eh schon 1356 und der wird dann schneller und günstiger sein als ein Gulftown, ist nun mal so.

Guck dir die Preise der letzten Extreme Edition vom 775 an.
Kosten auch eijn Vermögen, sind aber langsamer als 1156 oder noch besser Sockel 939 und Opteron, kosten schweineviel Geld, haben aber gegen einen Athlon X2 keine Chance.



XE85 schrieb:


> den genauen Preis weis ich noch nicht - aber bei meinem 975XE hat es genau 40min gedauert bis er weg war - und der hat _merh als 300€ gebracht - sogar deutlich_, aber das soll nicht das Thema sein


 
Das dachte ich mir... 



XE85 schrieb:


> selbst wenn er die GTX480 kauft ist diese nach 2 Monaten vermutlich nicht mehr High End wenn die HD6xxx kommt, zudem wäre ein AMD Quadcore erst recht nicht High End
> 
> mfg


 
Er kauft aber *jetzt*, also will er *jetzt* High End und High End im Gaming Bereich definiert man an der Grafikkarte, nicht am Prozessor, denn dann müsste er auch einen Gulftown kaufen.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, aber es wurde gesagt, dass man in 1-2 Jahren einen Gulftown kaufen kann, aber in 1-2 Jahren ist der nicht günstiger geworden,



es geht um gebraucht nicht um neu



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> haben aber gegen einen Athlon X2 keine Chance.



 .. genau, drum ist der Athlon X2 ja nur gegen den Core2 untergegeangen, jetzt soll er aufeinmal schneller sein - nur zur anmerkung - der Core2 hat etwa die IPC eines Phenom II



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir...



warum kommst du dann mit den 300€ ?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er kauft aber *jetzt*, also will er *jetzt* High End und High  End im Gaming Bereich definiert man an der Grafikkarte, nicht am  Prozessor, denn dann müsste er auch einen Gulftown kaufen.



absolutes High End ist auch GTX480 3-way SLI

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> .. genau, drum ist der Athlon X2 ja nur gegen den Core2 untergegeangen, jetzt soll er aufeinmal schneller sein - nur zur anmerkung - der Core2 hat etwa die IPC eines Phenom II
> 
> mfg


 
Ich rede vom Opteron, du scheinst wie immer die Posts, die du kommentierst, überhaupt nicht zu lesen. 
Was soll man denn davon halten....?


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Lol.ja auch egal...(..hab senf unter meinem tower gefunden...) naja..vllt hat Xe 85 recht wenn man jetzt mehr ausgibt hat man vllt in zukunft mehr ! 

ich hab da keine Ahnung..

Nun zu dem high End.. es ist für mich eine Bezeichnung. jetzt etwas schnelles und in Zkunft auch etwas schnellesn zu haben..ich rede nicht nur von der Graka


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Opteron, du scheinst wie  immer die Posts, die du kommentierst, überhaupt nicht zu lesen.
> Was soll man denn davon halten....?



dann solltest du vll genauer definieren welchen Opteron du meinst, wie soll man sich sonst darauf beziehen, oder willst du jetzt mit dem 12Kern Opteron um die ecke kommen und diesen mit Core2 Dual Cores vergleichen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Wenn ein 760 oder 955 zu langsam ist, wird ein i7 930 auch keine Bäume mehr ausreißen, dass sollte jedem klar sein und *dann* noch auf Gulftown aufrüsten ist mehr als sinnfrei.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du scheinst wie immer die Posts, die du kommentierst, überhaupt nicht zu lesen.
> Was soll man denn davon halten....?



Da habe ich bei dir aber auch manschmal das Gefühl  
Naja ich denke jetzt reicht es wirklich.
Das ist zu weit von einer PC zusammenstellung bzw tipps entfernt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> dann solltest du vll genauer definieren welchen Opteron du meinst, wie soll man sich sonst darauf beziehen, oder willst du jetzt mit dem 12Kern Opteron um die ecke kommen und diesen mit Core2 Dual Cores vergleichen
> 
> mfg


 
Ich hab doch extra Sockel 939 geschrieben. Wie viele Opterons kennst du denn, die in den Sockel 939 reinpassen?


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Hmm aber der i7 hat doch SMT ..bringt vllt was für games in 1-2 Jahren ode r ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Solange der Kram von der Xbox kommt....


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch extra Sockel 939 geschrieben. Wie viele Opterons kennst du denn, die in den Sockel 939 reinpassen?



na was meckerst du dann an meiner aussage rum?? - ein Sockel 939 Opteron ist keinen deut schneller als Sockel 939 Athlon X2 

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Ob SMT sich durchsetzen wird, ist fraglich...

Meiner Meinung nach fährst du mit realen Kernen auf der sichereren Spur...


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ob SMT sich durchsetzen wird, ist fraglich...



es braucht sich nicht durchsetzen - es bietet auch aktuell schon vorteile - die Zeiten wo es noch Nachteile durch SMT gab sind längst vorbei

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> na was meckerst du dann an meiner aussage rum?? - ein Sockel 939 Opteron ist keinen deut schneller als Sockel 939 Athlon X2
> 
> mfg


 
Ich hab geschrieben, dass der Opteron keine Chance mehr gegen einen Athlon X2 hat und damit meine ich natürlich einen AM3 Athlon, sollte doch einleuchtend sein.
Und du hast was von Core2 gefaselt, du scheinst was allgemeines nicht verstanden zu haben.

Mir ging es um alte Sockel, und der 1366 wird alt sein, wenn der 1356 raus ist und dann denke ich, dass auch ein Gulftown alt ausehen wird, wenn ein bezahlbarer Sandy auf 1356 raus ist.
Also, wozu sich die Möglichkeit auf Gulftown offen halten, wenn diese CPUs immer teuer sind und ein Sockelwechsel günstiger ist?

Eben wie beim Opteron auf Sockel 939. Ein Wechsel auf AM3 mit Athlon X2 ist da nicht nur schneller als Grundkonzept, sondern auch günstig.

Und beim 1356 muss man nicht mal die RAMs tauschen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> es braucht sich nicht durchsetzen - es bietet auch aktuell schon vorteile - die Zeiten wo es noch Nachteile durch SMT gab sind längst vorbei
> 
> mfg


 

In Anwendungen vllt... Aber in Spielen bin ich noch skeptisch...


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Hm ich könnte auch anstatt einer GTX 480 zwei mal GTX 460 nehmen...

hier ein Test Benchmarks: Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (DX9) : Nimm Zwei! Nvidias GeForce GTX 460 rockt im SLI


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> es braucht sich nicht durchsetzen - es bietet auch aktuell schon vorteile - die Zeiten wo es noch Nachteile durch SMT gab sind längst vorbei
> 
> mfg


 
Ist halt eine Frage der Entwickler, wenn Intel viel Geld locker macht, werden Entwickler auf den SMT zug aufspringen, der Vorteil wird dann aber an den Kunden weiter gegeben werden, in Form höherer Preise.
Also, mal abwarten, was Sandy kosten wird... 



Havanna schrieb:


> Hm ich könnte auch anstatt einer GTX 480 zwei mal GTX 460 nehmen...
> 
> hier ein Test Benchmarks: Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (DX9) : Nimm Zwei! Nvidias GeForce GTX 460 rockt im SLI


 
Modern Warfare 2 kannst du auch mit einer GTS 250 problemlos spielen.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Upppss ich meine die folgenden benchmarks..die SLI Version aus 2x GTX 460 ist schneller als die 480 und auch nopch günstiger... ist das geill


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Jop, und was ist mir Mikroruckler? 
Benchmarks zeigen nun mal nur Balken, nicht aber, wie die zu stande gekommen sind oder ob das Gamevergnügen gut ist.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Da stand im Fazit, dass Sli äußerst gut skaliert und Mikroruckerl nicht sichtbar wahren.
MR sind meines Glaubens nach unter 30 fps erst sichtbar..


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Wobei Nvidia das Problem besser im Griff hat als ATI...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Das gilt dann aber nur für das eine Spiel und das läuft eben auch mit einer GTS 250 schon flüssig.
Außerdem haben Mikroruckler nichts mit den Frames zu tun, die du meinst. Mikroruckler können auch bei jenseits von 200fps auftreten.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wobei Nvidia das Problem besser im Griff hat als ATI...


 
Richtig, aber von Perfektion sind sie noch Lichtjahre entfernt.
Ohne das richtige SLI Prifil geht schon mal nichts.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Aber wenn ich das nehmen will muss ich 1366 wählen oder ein 1156 mit besserem Board.

Ja aber die GTX 480 ist teurer und langsamer wozu diese dann noch nehmen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Du kannst auch ein AM3 Board nehmen, das ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Aber für AM3 gibt´s doch kein SLI möglichkeit,.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Doch, wie kommen eigentlich alle darauf, dass es kein AM3 Brett mit SLI gibt?


----------



## AMDman (2. August 2010)

@ Masterchief: Ich glaube ich habe mich eben verlesen...ich soll "aufpassen" was ich schreibe?
Ich weiß sehr wohl das ein übertakteter i7 920 in benches ne ecke mehr punkte bringt...und wenn du in anno 1404 entweder meinetwegen 100 frames ooder 89 frames hast...merkst du das?

Ich habe das gefühl, deiner reaktion nach bist du so ein Hardwareopfer...ich finds schlimm wenn menschen ssich ständig neuen kram brauchen, den echt niemand braucht...!
Aber ich kann dich verstehen...wie gesagt ich war da auch mal drin...

...bin aber rausgekommen, durch essentielle objektivität...
versteh das net als angriff oder fühl dich net angemacht...

solong


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Doch...^^ Die beste SLI-Platine kommt mit dem ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme  Das kann beides & Mischbetrieb...

Ansonsten gibts noch diese hier...

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCQQrQQwAg


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

@quantenslipstream ?

Für die SLI Sache wäre aber nur derf 1090T geeignet, da die anderen doch zu viel limitieren würden oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Nein, es gibt ein SLI Brett mit 980a Chipsatz für AM3 zu kaufen. 



Havanna schrieb:


> Für die SLI Sache wäre aber nur derf 1090T geeignet, da die anderen doch zu viel limitieren würden oder ?


 
Also, ein 955 limitiert auch nicht wirklich, ich hab schon 2x 5870 damit betrieben und es ging gut.
Bis auf die Mikroruckler. 

Du hast eben Frames im Überfluss und merkst einfach nicht, wann die CPU zu langsam ist und wann nicht.
Außerdem kannst du praktisch eine Karte für Kantenglättung und so benutzen, weil eben eine Karte ja vüllig ausreichend ist.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Ic habe aber gelesen, dass sollen Hitzköpfe sein und nur probleme verursachen.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, wie kommen eigentlich alle darauf, dass es kein AM3 Brett mit SLI gibt?



na dann nenn dochmal eines - es gibt kein AM3 SLI BOard mit aktuellem Chipsatz, nur den 980 SLI - der auch nichts anderes als ein schon mehrmals umbezeichneter älterer Chipsatz ohne aktuelle Features ist 

zu MR.: MR ist bei 2 GPUs - egal ob ATI oder nv - kaum noch vorhanden, und wenn dann nur bei extrem niedrigen FPS wo an flüssiges spielen ohnehin nicht mehr zu denken ist

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

> Ich habe aber gelesen, dass sollen Hitzköpfe sein und nur probleme verursachen.


 
ZDF? Zahlen Daten Fakten?

Wo steht das? Link bitte...


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

@ Painkiller:

Das was XE85 sagt habe ich auch schon oft gelesen ( selbst hier ; gehört; aber gesehen noch nicht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> na dann nenn dochmal eines - es gibt kein AM3 SLI BOard mit aktuellem Chipsatz, nur den 980 SLI - der auch nichts anderes als ein schon mehrmals umbezeichneter älterer Chipsatz ist


 
Öhm, der 980a ist ja der aktuelle Chipsatz und dass es keinen neuen mehr gibt, liegt an Intel, da sie Nvidia verbieten einen neuen Chipsatz für AMD zu entwicklen, so lange sie die Lizenen von Nvidia kaufen.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, der 980a ist ja der aktuelle Chipsatz und dass es keinen neuen mehr gibt



richtig - nur hat der selbe Chipsatz schonmal 780a und 680a geheissen - aktuell ist also nur der Name



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, ein 955 limitiert auch nicht wirklich, ich hab schon 2x 5870 damit betrieben und es ging gut.
> Bis auf die Mikroruckler.



da hätte ich gerne Beweise dafür das der 955 ein HD5870 CF GEespann nicht limitiert, Ich habe nämlich kein MR mit 2 HD5870 - vll liegts an der CPU??

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> richtig - nur hat der selbe Chipsatz schonmal 780a und 680a geheissen - aktuell ist also nur der Name


 
Und?
Der 980a bietet 2x 16 Lanes, was will man denn mehr?

Und wie gesagt, Nvidia entwickelt keine neuen Chipsätze für AMD.
Tja, ob das daran liegt, dass sie sich an Intel gebunden haben und Intel das vorausetzt? 



XE85 schrieb:


> da hätte ich gerne Beweise dafür das der 955 ein HD5870 CF GEespann nicht limitiert
> 
> mfg


 
Dann liefer mir mal eien Beweis, dass ein 930 keine zwei 5870 limitiert.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Aber ich glaube für SLI ist Intel besser.
Meint ihr nicht ? Aber..klingt logisch..
Ich glaueb ein i7 930 oder 860 ist besser für SLi, denn da sie ja minimal schneller sind und die SLi anbindungen bei intel einfach besser sind, denn quantenslipstream hat ja selber gesagt, dass nv keine SLI chipsätze mehr für AMD herstellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Du kannst kaufe, was immer du willst, denn scheinbar gehts nicht mehr darum, dir einen guten Vorschlag in Sachen Gaming Kiste zu machen.

Mein Vorschlag kennst du, kauf ein i5 760 oder 955/965 und kombiniere das mit einer GTX 480 oder 5870, je nachdem, du hast mehr als genug Leistung, für die nächsten 2 Jahre.
Vergiss 1366 und SLI mit Midclasskarten.


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube für SLI ist Intel besser.
> Meint ihr nicht ? Aber..klingt logisch..
> Ich glaueb ein i7 930 oder 860 ist besser für SLi, denn da sie ja minimal schneller sind und die SLi anbindungen bei intel einfach besser sind, denn quantenslipstream hat ja selber gesagt, dass nv keine SLI chipsätze mehr für AMD herstellt.


Schonmal was von Lucid Hydra gehört?^^
Aber mal ehrlich, Intel und Crossfire sind zum Gamen nicht gerade geeignet. Vorallem wenn du pech hast nimmst du die Mikroruckler so stark wahr (gibts des öfteren) das für dich das Spiel trotz 60FPS+ unspielbar ist


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Abe.. meine (logische) Denke: Warum mehr Geld für eine Karte ausgeben wenn 2 kleinere schneller und günstiger sind..dass musst du doch verstehen oder etwa nicht =

okay... das mit den MR ist wirklich dooof..aber sind die denn überhaupt noch sichtbar ?


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> Abe.. meine (logische) Denke: Warum mehr Geld für eine Karte ausgeben wenn 2 kleinere schneller und günstiger sind..dass musst du doch verstehen oder etwa nicht =


Ja, toll, 50€ gespaart aber in über der Hälfte der Spiele kannst du nur eine Karte nutzen und in der anderen hälfte hast du entweder Treiberprobs, Mikroruckler oder Inputlag


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ob das daran liegt, dass sie sich an Intel gebunden haben und Intel das vorausetzt?



Quelle dafür das es daran liegt - behaupten kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist,

zudem kritisierst du bei aktuellen intel Chipsätzen das fehlen von USB3 und SATA6, bei einem AMD Chipsatz von nv ist das fehlen dann aufeinmal gar nicht so schlimm - komische Ansichtsweise



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann liefer mir mal eien Beweis, dass ein 930 keine zwei 5870 limitiert.



leifere ich gerne nach wenn du mir den Beweis für deine Aussage gebracht hast - bzw mit der Aussage hast du indirekt zugegeben das der 955 doch limitiert - denn wenn ein 930 limitiert tut es der 955 erst recht

mfg


----------



## AMDman (2. August 2010)

wenn du mit evtl. microrucklern klar kommst ist das schon richtig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Lucid Hydra gehört?^^
> Aber mal ehrlich, Intel und Crossfire sind zum Gamen nicht gerade geeignet. Vorallem wenn du pech hast nimmst du die Mikroruckler so stark wahr (gibts des öfteren) das für dich das Spiel trotz 60FPS+ unspielbar ist


 
Mikroruckler sind für die einen stärker wahr zu nehmen als für andere und mich stören sie ungemein, gerade bei ATI und da ich ja direkt vergleichen konnte, merkt man das eben auch.
Eine Single GPU ist einfach die bessere Wahl.



Havanna schrieb:


> Abe.. meine (logische) Denke: Warum mehr Geld für eine Karte ausgeben wenn 2 kleinere schneller und günstiger sind..dass musst du doch verstehen oder etwa nicht =


 
Aber es sind Midclasskarten, in Benchmarks sind sie zwar besser als eine GTX 480, das kannst du aber nicht 1=1 in Games übertragen.
So gesehen müssten zwei 5770 auch schneller sein als eine 5870 aber wenn du mal mit zwei 5770 gespielt hast, merkst du schnell, dass eine 5870 deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Hat sih geklärt mit SLI..

na dann hat sich ja auch die Konfig geklärt..

AMD CPU
870 Board 
g.SKill Ram
GTX 480 
Enermax modu 87 600W
LG Brenner
500GB Festplatte 
Coolermaster HAF X 942.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> wenn du mit evtl. microrucklern klar kommst ist das schon richtig...



wie schon erwähnt haben beide GPU Hersteller die Dache mit dem MR im Griff - sofern man maximal 2 GPUs verwendet - ab 3 GPUs ist das ganze nurmehr Benchmarktauglich

mfg


----------



## AMDman (2. August 2010)

@XE85: im griff ist zu hoch gegriffen...sagen wir es wird besser...



@Havanna: Du lässt dich von zu vielen leuten bequatschen...ich meine net hier im forum...sondern von außerhalb...

du hast kaum erfahrungen weder mit intel noch amd bezüglich ocen, wies scheint...und redest von hitzköpfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> zudem kritisierst du bei aktuellen intel Chipsätzen das fehlen von USB3 und SATA6, bei einem AMD Chipsatz von nv ist das fehlen dann aufeinmal gar nicht so schlimm - komische Ansichtsweise


 
Öhm, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es ein AM3 SLI Brett gibt, denn man ging davon aus, dass es keins gibt.
Dass ich das Brett nicht empfehlen würde, sollte selbst dir einleuchten und da ich das auch noch nie empfohlen habe, sollte eben das eine deutliche Sprache sprechen. 



XE85 schrieb:


> leifere ich gerne nach wenn du mir den Beweis für deine Aussage gebracht hast - bzw mit der Aussage hast du indirekt zugegeben das der 955 doch limitiert - denn wenn ein 930 limitiert tut es der 955 erst recht
> 
> mfg


 
Ich hab ja gesagt, dass du mit einem 955 und zwei 5870 wunderbar Kantenglättung aktivieren kannst, ohne auf Frames (Leistung) verzichten musst, auch hier sollte die Aussage dahinter deutlich sein.

Genau das gleichen kannst du das aber auch mit einem 920 machen (den 930 hatte ich nicht, aber 133MHz sollten nicht den Unterschied machen).


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann liefer mir mal eien Beweis, dass ein 930 keine zwei 5870 limitiert.


 
Klar limitiert der auch auf Standarttakt .....aber im Gegensatz zu AMD kann man was dagegen machen 

Sry ....wenn es um multi GPU und ausreizen des Sys geht führt kein Weg an Intel vorbei.
Ja ja ich weiß Quanti ....jetzt sagst du bestimmt wieder das ist nur in Benchmarks so.
Aber wenn ein AMD bei gleichen Takt nur auf 75% dessen in Benchmarks kommt wie ein Intel kann man daran schon ein wenig die Leistung in Games ableiten.
Der Vantage zb der ja mehr auf GPU wie CPU ausgerichtet ist zeigt dieses schon deutlich.

@ TE 

Was du nimmst würde ich davon abhängig machen von dem was du damit vorhast.
Willst du takten und zwei Grakas nutzen nimm einen Intel ...
Willst du ein Sys was zur Zeit ausreicht und ein gutes P/l Verhältniss hat ....AMD 


Beides sind gutes Sys und beide haben Vor und Nachteile ....wie gesagt kommt ganz darauf an was einem wichtig ist.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gesagt, dass du mit einem 955 und zwei 5870 wunderbar Kantenglättung aktivieren kannst, ohne auf Frames (Leistung) verzichten musst, auch hier sollte die Aussage dahinter deutlich sein.



und dafür hätte ich gerne einen Beweis - klar wenn ich das CF Gespann auf 30FPS drücke mit den Qualitätseinstellungen das dann die CPU nichtmehr limitiert - nur tritt dann natürlich auch MR ruckeln auf

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Klar limitiert der auch auf Standarttakt .....aber im Gegensatz zu AMD kann man was dagegen machen


 
Den AMD kannst du auch höher takten, so ist das nicht. 



XE85 schrieb:


> und dafür hätte ich gerne einen Beweis - klar wenn ich das CF Gespann auf 30FPS drücke mit den Qualitätseinstellungen das dann die CPU nichtmehr limitiert - nur tritt dann natürlich auch MR ruckeln auf
> 
> mfg


 
Wieso 30 Frames?
Wo hat man denn 30 Frames mit einem 5870 Gespann?
Meinst Crysis bei 2680 Pixel?
Nö, ich hab einen 24 Zoll Monitor und da hatte ich bei Crysis 80 Frames, bei Modern Warfare weit über 200, trotzdem war das Spielergebnis machmal eben so nicht so "flüssig" wie mit einer 5870, trotz der hohen Frames.
Denn Frames sind eben nicht alles, das solltest du auch wissen.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab einen 24 Zoll Monitor und da hatte ich bei Crysis 80 Frames, bei Modern Warfare weit über 200, trotzdem war das Spielergebnis machmal eben so nicht so "flüssig" wie mit einer 5870, trotz der hohen Frames.



dann machst du was falsch - den ich optimiere immer auf etwa 60FPS - wenn du dich mit einstellungen begnügst, wo ein CF Gespann 200FPS erreicht dann brauchst du kein CF, und es macht auch keinen Sinn ein CF System mit einstellungen und auflösungen zu benchen wo eine GPU auch locker reicht, zudem glaube ich dir nicht das du bei 200FPS MR siehst - das sind 100FPS pro Karte - und selbst davon kann ein normaler Monitor nur 60 auch tatsächlich darstellen - also was immer du gesehn hast, es waren sicher keine MR 

mfg


----------



## Ezio (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es ein AM3 SLI Brett gibt, denn man ging davon aus, dass es keins gibt.
> Dass ich das Brett nicht empfehlen würde, sollte selbst dir einleuchten und da ich das auch noch nie empfohlen habe, sollte eben das eine deutliche Sprache sprechen.



Man braucht für SLI kein Nforce oder X58 für SLI, hab ich schon mehrfach gepostet


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> dann machst du was falsch - den ich optimiere immer auf etwa 60FPS - wenn du dich mit einstellungen begnügst, wo ein CF Gespann 200FPS erreicht dann brauchst du kein CF, und es macht auch keinen Sinn ein CF System mit einstellungen und auflösungen zu benchen wo eine GPU auch locker reicht, zudem glaube ich dir nicht das du bei 200FPS MR siehst - das sind 100FPS pro Karte - und selbst davon kann ein normaler Monitor nur 60 auch tatsächlich darstellen - also was immer du gesehn hast, es waren sicher keine MR
> 
> mfg


 
Öhm, dass ich nicht damit spiele, habe ich schon des Öfteren gesagt.
Dann stelle mal dein CF Gespann so ein, dass du bei Modern Warfare nur 60 fps hast und poste mal die Einstellungen.

Dass CF/SLI fürs Games sinnlos ist, erzähle ich ja nicht zum ersten mal. 

Und jop, es waren auf jeden Fall Mikroruckler, denn auf einer GTX 470, die parallel lief, waren die kleinen "Ruckler" im Game nicht zu sehen.
Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ATI grundsätzlich schlechter ist als Nvidia aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.



Ezio schrieb:


> Man braucht für SLI kein Nforce oder X58 für SLI, hab ich schon mehrfach gepostet


 
Und ich hab nur gesagt, dass es ein SLI Brett für AM3 gibt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ezio (2. August 2010)

Bei 200 fps können kaum Mikroruckler sichtbar sein. Theoretisch können 2 Frames gleichzeitig ausgegeben werden, dann hättest du noch immer 100 fps was völlig flüssig ist.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann stelle mal dein CF Gespann so ein, dass du bei Modern Warfare nur 60 fps hast und poste mal die Einstellungen.



würde ich gerne machen, ich hab nur leider das Spiel nicht - aber bei meinem 30Zoll LCD sollte das kein Problem sein - wenn es wirklich so wenig Grafiklastig ist das es bei 2560x1600 un den höchstmöglichen AA und AF Werten noch immer deutlich über 60 FPS erreicht, dann ist das eben so - aber 200 - da gibts sicher nochwas was man optimieren kann in richtung Grafik



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass CF/SLI fürs Games sinnlos ist, erzähle ich ja nicht zum ersten mal.



kommt immer auf die Auflösung an



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> da hatte ich bei Crysis 80 Frames



mit dem 955?? - da hätte ich gerne auch einen Beweis - den laut PCGH Tests erreicht der 955 in niedrigen Auflösungen, also eher CPU Lastig maximal 65-70FPS



Ezio schrieb:


> Bei 200 fps können kaum Mikroruckler sichtbar sein.  Theoretisch können 2 Frames gleichzeitig ausgegeben werden, dann hättest  du noch immer 100 fps was völlig flüssig ist.



so ist es - sobald die hälfte, also die Bilder einer GPU schon über 60FPS sind kann kein MR auftreten, ausdem sollte man die vsync aktivieren wenn man spielt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> würde ich gerne machen, ich hab nur leider das Spiel nicht - aber bei meinem 30Zoll LCD sollte das kein Problem sein - wenn es wirklich so wenig Grafiklastig ist das es bei 2560x1600 un den höchstmöglichen AA und AF Werten noch immer deutlich über 60 FPS erreicht, dann ist das eben so - aber 200 - da gibts sicher nochwas was man optimieren kann in richtung Grafik


 
Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt, ich hab einen 24 Zoll Monitor und da hat man dann eben 200 Frames bei dem Game.
 Und wie soll man denn an den 200 was runterschrauben?
64fach Kantenglättung aktivieren? 



XE85 schrieb:


> mit dem 955?? - da hätte ich gerne auch einen Beweis - den laut PCGH Tests erreicht der 955 in niedrigen Auflösungen, also eher CPU Lastig maximal 65-70FPS


 
Leider habe ich keinen 955 mehr und für dich kaufe ich extra keinen aber Crysis mit 80 Frames ist schon möglich, kommt halt immer auf die Einstellung an, weißte ja selbst.



XE85 schrieb:


> so ist es - sobald die hälfte, also die Bilder einer GPU schon über 60FPS sind kann kein MR auftreten
> 
> mfg


 
Komsich, dass es aber trotzdem Games gibt, die mit Single GPU besser aussehen, oder mag das etwas daran liegen, dass das CF Profil für das Game beschissen ist?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Crysis mit 80 Frames ist schon möglich, kommt halt immer auf die Einstellung an, weißte ja selbst.



klar - mit Augenkrebseinstellungen bekommt man auch mit einem Atom 80FPS



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> oder mag das etwas daran liegen, dass das CF Profil für das Game beschissen ist?



oder vll liegt es einfach an deinen Einstellungen - weist ja wie das ist

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> klar - mit Augenkrebseinstellungen bekommt man auch mit einem Atom 80FPS


 
Welche Augenkrebseinstellung?
Und den Atom will ich sehen, der 80 Frames in Crysis mit einem 24 Zöller schafft. 



XE85 schrieb:


> oder vll liegt es einfach an deinen Einstellungen - weist ja wie das ist
> 
> mfg


 
Meine Einstllung sind super, extra ein paar Treiber getestet, um einen Treiberbug auszuschließen, aber einige Games ruckeln nun mal, da kann man nichts machen.
Vielleicht sind die mit SLI besser zu spielen.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Augenkrebseinstellung?



640x480 , alles was geht auf minimum - Augenkrebseinstellungen eben, eigenen sich auch hervorragend um die IPC in Spielen zu bestimmen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Wer will denn die IPC in Spielen herausfinden?
Machst du jeden Tag einen Benchmark, damit du weißt, dass du den längeren Balken hast? 

Ich spiele in 1920x1200 und wenn ich da flüssige Raten habe, dann ist das für mich in Ordnung und eine GTX 470 bietet mir das, wieso sollte ich also ein CF Gespann einbauen oder mir ein 1366 mit Gulftown und zwei GTX 480 kaufen?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Machst du jeden Tag einen Benchmark, damit du weißt, dass du den längeren Balken hast?



schau einfach mal ins Benchmarkunterforum, suche mich und dann weist du wie oft ich einen Benchmark mache



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich also ein CF Gespann einbauen oder mir ein 1366 mit Gulftown und zwei GTX 480 kaufen?



wer hat behauptet das du das tun sollst

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wer hat behauptet das du das tun sollst
> 
> mfg


 
Anhand deiner Posts scheinst du aber vermitteln zu wollen, dass man nur mit einem 1366 System ordentlich Leistung für Games hat.


----------



## der_knoben (2. August 2010)

Ich finde, langsam könnte es eigentlich wieder ums Thema gehen, und zwar die Probleme des TE und nicht unter euch.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Anhand deiner Posts scheinst du aber vermitteln zu wollen, dass man nur mit einem 1366 System ordentlich Leistung für Games hat.



das ist falsch ... Ich empfehle Sockel 1366 nur dann wenn es sinn macht ... nämlich dann wenn jemand SLI oder CF möchte bzw es in Erwegung zieht - sonst Sockel 1156, bei office Rechnern auch mal AMD - denn bei <100€ CPUs ist intel schlecht aufgestellt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> nämlich dann wenn jemand SLI oder CF möchte bzw es in Erwegung zieht


 
Hmm, wie passt dann diese Aussage von dir da rein...



XE85 schrieb:


> der Nachteil der 2x 8x Anbindung beläuft sich laut Messungen von 0 bis max 2%
> 
> mfg


 
Laut dem reicht ein 1156 System ja völlig, auch wenn man SLI/CF machen will.
Was denn nun?


----------



## Ezio (2. August 2010)

Beim 1366 geht es eben um Benchmarks und da sind es mehr als 2%


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Beim 1366 geht es eben um Benchmarks und da sind es mehr als 2%


 
Und beim Benchmark sorgen die 2% dann für die 40 Punkte, die man dadurch mehr bekommt.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Aha..da wir es doch nun ausreichend diskutiert haben (und ich immernoch nicht in der Lage bin mich für etwas zu entscheiden) hätte ich da nochmal eine Frahahage: 
Unzwar : Hätte ich einen i7 930 mit einer GTX 470
und einen 955BE mit einer GTX 470 wäre dann der lesitungsunterschied größer weil es ja die gleichen grakas sind und die Mehrleistung der i7 CPu mehr ausmacht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass du ihn nicht merken wirst.
Du hast mit beiden Rechnern genug Leistung für aktuelle Games und auch für das, was kommen wird.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Hmm naja so sicher bin ich mir bei beiden rechnern nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

naja ...sobald ein Game HT untestütz sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus 

Aber Quanti hat schon recht ......wenn die Cores auf Standarttakt laufen ist der unterschied nicht großartig.
Hängt auch immer von dem jeweiligen Game ab.
Ein Game das Intel optimiert ist läuft mit dem i7 logischerweise besser.

Der Vorteil des Intel liegt halt darin das er besser zu takten ist und das er dabei nicht soviel temps entwickelt wie ein AMD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber Quanti hat schon recht ......wenn die Cores auf Standarttakt laufen ist der unterschied nicht großartig.
> Hängt auch immer von dem jeweiligen Game ab.
> Ein Game das Intel optimiert ist läuft mit dem i7 logischerweise besser.


 
Jop, aber selbst wenn du den Intel auf 4GHz taktest, läuft das Game nicht besser, denn die Grafikkarte limitiert schon bei Standardtakt.

Der i7 kann seinen Vorteil im Bezug auf höheren Takt nur dann ausspielen, wenn du auch entsprechende Abnehmer einbaust, aber das kostet das eben auch einen Haufen Geld.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Welche höheren Abnehmer ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Mehr Grafikarten.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

SLI oder CF 

Aber das sage ich ja schon die ganze Zeit 
Wenn es darum geht ein Multi GPU Sys zu betreiben und das auch noch mit einem übertakteten Core dann ist Intel die richtige Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> SLI oder CF
> 
> Aber das sage ich ja schon die ganze Zeit
> Wenn es darum geht ein Multi GPU Sys zu betreiben und das auch noch mit einem übertakteten Core dann ist Intel die richtige Wahl.


 
Dafür bezahlt man aber auch fleißig, scheint jeder ignorieren zu wollen. 

Und ob man nur 80 oder 149 Frames im Game hat, ist recht banal.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Naja eigentlich nicht...weil wenn man dann mit einer Karte nur 30 fps hat hat man mit 2 immernoch 60


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Genau, aber dann hat man sich längst eine neue gekauft und das SLI/CF Gespann geht schneller die Luft aus als man denkt.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

^^Das wäre toll wenn es so währe aber bei SlI /CF ist der zugewinn der zweiten Karte meistens so zwischen 40-60% 
Zwei Karten bedeutet nicht verdoppelung der Frames


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Zwei Karten bedeutet nicht verdoppelung der Frames


 
Und wenn man richtig Pech hat, dann sind zwei Karten sogar langsamer als eine.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn man richtig Pech hat, dann sind zwei Karten sogar langsamer als eine.


 

klar wenn man einen AMD dafür nimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> klar wenn man einen AMD dafür nimmt


 
War klar, dass das wieder von einem Bencher kommen musste.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Ist das geil gewesen... aber wieso sollte der SLI Gespann so schnell die Puste ausgehen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> Ist das geil gewesen... aber wieso sollte der SLI Gespann so schnell die Puste ausgehen ?


 
Hängt halt damit zu tun, wie die Hersteller noch die Treiber für eben die "alten" SLI/CF Gespanne optimieren.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

ganz einfach ...wenn man einen Core har der es noch nicht mal schafft eine Karte auszufahren und dann noch eine zweite dazuhängt könnte das Endergebniss schlechter sein als mit einer .
Das ganze natürlich abhängig davon welche Auflösung und Einstellungen man nutzt.
Beschäftigt man die Karten durch eine hohe Auflösung und AA genug bringt es schon was .
Inzwischen sind die meisten High End Grakas aber so überdimensoniert das um eine Auszufahren schon ein übertakteter Core sein muß.

Die zweite Langweilt sich bei den meisten.

Lieber ein gut abgestimmtes Sys für seine Anforderungen als ein aufgepumptes ohne Sinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ganz einfach ...wenn man einen Core har der es noch nicht mal schafft eine Karte auszufahren und dann noch eine zweite dazuhängt könnte das Endergebniss schlechter sein als mit einer .


 
Das meine ich gar nicht.
Es gibt eben ein paar Games, wie WOW, die mit CF/SLI einfach schlechter laufen, ganz egal welcher Prozessor drinne ist.
Und ob die "alten" Gespanne noch bei der Treiberentwicklung berücksichtigt werden, weiß auch niemand.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

Naja in dem falle hat man einen klick später SLI deaktiviert und nimmt die zweite einfach für PhsyX 

Ist ja nicht so das man SLI bei bedarf nicht abschalten könnte 
Bis jetzt werden meine alten 88er GT noch berücksichtigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja in dem falle hat man einen klick später SLI deaktiviert und nimmt die zweite einfach für PhsyX


 
Und ATIler gucken doof aus der Wäsche. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das man SLI bei bedarf nicht abschalten könnte
> Bis jetzt werden meine alten 88er GT noch berücksichtigt


 
Vielleicht merkst du das nur nicht, dass sie nicht mehr supportet werden.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

Egal ....dann habe ich immer noch zwei 480er


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Egal ....dann habe ich immer noch zwei 480er


 
Die reichen aber nicht für Mafia 2, da brauchst du noch eine GTX 285 für Physx.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

Ich glaube wenn ich von irgentwas genug da habe dann sind das Grakas 

aber hey ....ich glaube wir sind ganz schön ...darum bin ich für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Ich dachte, du hast mehr RAMs liegen?


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. August 2010)

Ok, ich glaub das ist bis hierhin jetzt genug.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das SLI/CF, wie der i7 erledigt ist.


AAAAAlsooo:
AMD x4 955 BE oder x6 1055T
Asrock 870 Extreme3 oder (ASUS Crosshair IV formula) [fürs takten immer noch ein Sahnestückchen]
G.skill Ripjwas oder G.skill Eco 1333 CL7
HD103SJ von Samsung mit 1TB
gehäuse nach wahl
GTX 460/470 oder 5850 oder warten auf 6000er serie /GTX4xx auf GF104 basis.
als CPU-Kühler den scythe mugen2 oder Xigmatek Thor's Hammer


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

Das ist echt zu OT lasst uns warten bis sich der TE meldet 
Wird jetzt AMD oder Intel genommen 
War vorhin für ein paasr Stunden weg und schon 10 Seiten mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

jo, mal abwarten, was der TE nun will.


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. August 2010)

Na toll Leute jetzt ist mein Post schon wieder auf ne anderen seite



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaub das ist bis hierhin jetzt genug.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das SLI/CF, wie der i7 erledigt ist.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Ja ich gebe trumonkey recht...ich geh jetzt erstmal einen heben und dann mal schaun wie´s morgen aussieht..da werde ich euch sagen was ich nun kaufe.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, wie passt dann diese Aussage von dir da rein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn das Budget nicht für ein Sockel 1366 System reicht, SLI/CF aber trotzdem gewünscht ist - warum auch immer - dann kann man durchaus auch ein Sockel 1156 System mit 2x 8x nehmen 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Öhm, da will sich einer 2 High End Grafikkarte kaufen und dann geht ihm das Geld für den passenden Unterbau aus?
Seeeehhhr unwahrscheinlich, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Naja : ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVCL0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich günstige P55 SLI Board


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Jop, 200€ ist echt günstig.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, da will sich einer 2 High End Grafikkarte kaufen und dann geht ihm das Geld für den passenden Unterbau aus?
> Seeeehhhr unwahrscheinlich, findest du nicht auch?



zum einen muss es für SLI ja nicht unbedingt eine GTX480 sein, zum anderen muss man diese ja nicht gleich kaufen - auch späteres Nachrüsten ist eine Möglichkeit - zudem wäre mir GTX480 SLI auf Sockel 1156 auch lieber als GTX470 SLI mit Sockel 1366



Havanna schrieb:


> Naja : ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVCL0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich günstige P55 SLI Board



für die ausstattung guter Preis - für SLI muss es aber nicht unbedingt ein BOad mit nF200 sein - günstigere Boards bieten genauso SLI support

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

> Naja : ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVCL0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich günstige P55 SLI Board


 wenig bei einer Karte und zum anderen hat diese Board keinen allzu hohen Blck was das OC auf diesem Board schwierig macht wenn man keinen freien Multi hat 



> Ich kenne niemanden, der sich irgendwann dann auch mal eine zweite Karte gekauft hat, als er gemerkt hat, dass die erste nicht mehr reicht.


 
 Jetzt kennt er mich noch nicht mal mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Entweder gleich SLI/CF machen oder gar nicht.
Dieses "_ich will mir die Option offen halten_" Gelabere kann ich nicht mehr hören. 

Ich kenne niemanden, der sich irgendwann dann auch mal eine zweite Karte gekauft hat, als er gemerkt hat, dass die erste nicht mehr reicht.
Dann wurde grundsätzlich einen neue, schnellere Grafikkarte gekauft.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Hmm du armer.. das mit SLI bringt nix..außer ich nehme gleich ein So 1366 Sys., aber das hat sich ja geklärt.

Ich muss mich bloß zw. i5 760 und AMD 955 BE entscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jetzt kennt er mich noch nicht mal mehr


 
Wieso glaube ich dir nur nicht, dass du eine zweite Karte dazukaufst, wenn du feststellst, dass die erste zum Gamen nicht mehr reicht?


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. August 2010)

bei den 1156er boards ist USB3/SATA3 dünn gesäht. teurer ist die plattform auch. spar dein geld und nimm den 955. den kriegst du auf 4GHz. obwohl das takten auf dem 750er mehr spaß machen dürfte


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

> Ich muss mich bloß zw. i5 760 und AMD 955 BE entscheiden.


 
Gib Quanti und XE85 Schwerter ...die kämpfen das dann aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gib Quanti und XE85 Schwerter ...die kämpfen das dann aus


 
Aber nur, wenn seins nicht den längeren Balken hat.


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

... die Länge ist nicht immer entscheiden..man sollte die Stoß..ähhh Schlagkraft und den Druchmesser auch beachten.


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. August 2010)

Havanna du treibts das Off-topic auch voran was  und stichelst die beiden auch noch heftig an


----------



## Havanna (2. August 2010)

Hab doch gesagt ich geh jetz Havanna heben... hmmm war der lecker..


----------



## Havanna (3. August 2010)

So hab mir das nochmal überlegt...und köpft mich jetzt bitte nicht wenn ich was dummes Frage:

Das mit SLI interessiert mich, habe viele Testberichte über diesen Verbund aus 2 460GTX gelesen und muss sagen, es ist sehr ansprechend.
Da 1366 zu teuer ist fäält diese Option weg, aber was ist mit einem SLI auf einem 1156 System mit entsprechendem Board ? ?  ABer hier hätte ich die Problematik, dass der Sockel wieder wegfällt, und nach quanti´s Beitrag ist das SLI Board von AMD nicht sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Und eine schnelle Karte kommt für dich nicht in Frage?

Ich würde ja eine GTX470 AMP! / 480 AMP! bevorzugen...

Wenn du nur eine nimmst, gibts keinen Stress mit dem Boards...


----------



## Havanna (3. August 2010)

..Hm ja eine Kart reicht warscheinlich.

Ja denn hier ist die fert´ge Konfig:

AMD X6 1090T
4 GB G.SKill 1,35 V
Asus 870 Board
Enermax modu 87 500W  bei 470  bei 480 600W ..
Lancool K62 
Prolimatech Megahalem - welche Lüfterchens dazu   ?
LG Brenner
500 GB WD Festplatte.

Wie wär ne 5970 ? Ist doch ne EInzelkarte ? Die macht doch keine MR !


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

> Wie wär ne 5970 ? Ist doch ne EInzelkarte ? Die macht doch keine MR !



Stimmt leider nicht... Die 5970 hat 2 GPU´s verbaut...

Mit Mikrorucklern hat diese Karte also auch zu kämpfen....

Siehe hier...

 Chiptakt: 2x 725MHz, Speichertakt: 2x 1000MHz 
• Chip: Hemlock XT (2x RV870) 
• Speicherinterface: 2x 256-bit 
• Stream-Prozessoren: 2x 1600 
• Textureinheiten: 2x 80


----------



## Havanna (3. August 2010)

Achsoo stimmt..das war ja wie bei der GTX  295 ... naja ich nehme eine GTX 470 und spare das Geld.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Gute Entscheidung...  

Ich hab dir die meiner Meinung nach beste GTX470 rausgesucht.... 

Zotac GTX 470 1280MB AMP! GDDR5 PCIe (ZT-40202-10P) | hoh.de


----------



## Ezio (3. August 2010)

Die beste ist noch immer die MK-13 Edition


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Ansichtssache... Die MK13 kostet 40€ mehr für minimal bessere Temps.. Außerdem braucht sie 4 Slots und das OC fehlt 

Der Untschied in der PCGHW-Wertung sind ganze 0,01....


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. August 2010)

nimm nicht den megahalem auf amd. da brauchst du ein extra kit um den festzumachen. nimm den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer, scyhte mugen2
als platte ist eine 1TB nicht wirklich teurer; die beste ist die HD103SJ von samsung.
bei der graka würde ich auch die MK-13 edition nehmen


----------



## Havanna (3. August 2010)

Doch ich wollte den Megahalem nehmen, da ich ihn für 39€ bekomme. Oder den Megashadow.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. August 2010)

ja dann brauchst aber noch das KIT:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3
+ die lüfter 
beim mugen fällt das weg und beim Xigmaten holst einfach nur die lüfter


----------



## Havanna (3. August 2010)

Welche Lüfte sind gut für den Megashadow ?


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

BeQuiet SilentWings USC 120mm


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> ABer hier hätte ich die Problematik, dass der Sockel wieder wegfällt, und nach quanti´s Beitrag ist das SLI Board von AMD nicht sehr zu empfehlen.


 
Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das SLI Board für AM3 schlecht ist, ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich es nicht empfehlen werde, aber wenn du SLI auf AM3 machen willst, kommst du um das Board halt nicht herum.
Ich finde es eben nur armseelig, dass Nvidia den 780a umlabelt, ihn als 980a neu verkauft und dann nicht mal Sata/USB 3 anbietet.


----------



## Ezio (3. August 2010)

Nimm ein 890FX Board und schalte SLI frei


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Bist du dir eigentlich sicher, dass das zu 100% funktioniert und man immer die gleiche Leistung hat wie bei einem Nvidia Chipsatz?


----------



## Ezio (3. August 2010)

Das funktioniert sehr sicher mit jedem aktuellen Board. Ist auch eine lange Liste mit getesteten Systemen auf der Seite, teils mit ausführlichen Berichten. Die Leistung ist soweit gleich, SLI hat ja nichts mit dem Chipsatz zutun, sondern wird nur von einem X58 oder Nforce freigeschalten 

Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO


----------



## Havanna (3. August 2010)

Ich bleibe bei einer GTX 470 AMP!


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Havanna schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei einer GTX 470 AMP!


 
So ist es richtig...

Lass die anderen ruhig weiter diskutieren...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das funktioniert sehr sicher mit jedem aktuellen Board. Ist auch eine lange Liste mit getesteten Systemen auf der Seite, teils mit ausführlichen Berichten. Die Leistung ist soweit gleich, SLI hat ja nichts mit dem Chipsatz zutun, sondern wird nur von einem X58 oder Nforce freigeschalten
> 
> Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO


 
Ich werde mich da mal reinlesen, denn ich kriege eventuell eine GTX 470 am Wochenende und will dann SLI mal auf dem Crosshair ausprobieren. 



Havanna schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei einer GTX 470 AMP!


 
Jop, die AMP ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

Wenn SLI auf nem Crosshair IV Formula wirklich funktioniert, wäre das Crosshair IV Extreme ja total sinnlos, für mich zumindest


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Ein Produkt das "Extreme" im Namen hat, ist niemals sinnlos!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Ich hab mir die Daten schon mal runtergeladen, aber woher bekommt man den modifizierten ForceWare Treiber?
Es soll ja kein uralter Kram sein.


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein Produkt das "Extreme" im Namen hat, ist niemals sinnlos!



Ne, ich wollt des Extreme holn da es die nächsten ~2 Jahre mein Benchsys drauf laufen soll, auch mit Bulldozer undso und da wollt ich mir die Möglichkeit für SLI halt offen halten und mich net auf CF fixieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Das Extreme bietet den Lucid Chip und vielleicht noch eine schärfere Optik, aber das Bios wird sicher identisch sein.

Allerdings glaube ich inzwischen, dass es nicht mehr kommen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Das wirst du wohl erst Quantis Experiment abwarten müssen...^^

Und wenns "Peng" macht, und er richtig Schwarz im Gesicht ist, gings daneben....


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das wirst du wohl erst Quantis Experiment abwarten müssen...^^


 
Ich frage mich gerade, wie legal es ist, SLI auf einem CF Brett mit einem modifizierten Treiber freizuschalten, der offensichtlich von russischen Webseiten kommt.


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Extreme bietet den Lucid Chip und vielleicht noch eine schärfere Optik, aber das Bios wird sicher identisch sein.
> 
> Allerdings glaube ich inzwischen, dass es nicht mehr kommen wird.


Steht in der aktuellen PCGH nicht ende August? Ich HOFFE, ich bete jeden abend dafür 
Oh, oh stimmt. D:
Das werd ich bei HWBot lieber doch nicht machen oO


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie legal es ist, SLI auf einem CF Brett mit einem modifizierten Treiber freizuschalten, der offensichtlich von russischen Webseiten kommt.


 

Genau deswegen hab ich den Spruch gebracht.... 




> Steht in der aktuellen PCGH nicht ende August? Ich HOFFE, ich bete jeden abend dafür


 

Steht in der PCGH 09/2010 auf Seite 72, im linken unteren Eck...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Steht in der PCGH 09/2010 auf Seite 72, im linken unteren Eck...


 
Asus hat mal gesagt, dass es 2-4 Wochen nach dem Formula kommen soll.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Asus hat mal gesagt, dass es 2-4 Wochen nach dem Formula kommen soll.


 

Und ein Herr von ASUS zu mir auf der Cebit, das beide Boards gleichzeitig erscheinen.... ---> EPIC FAIL²


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Steht in der PCGH 09/2010 auf Seite 72, im linken unteren Eck...


kann man linken ecken vertrauen? Man weiß nicht...

Naja, aber ..... wie kommt n des rüber wenn ich auf HWBot mit nem CF Bret, nem Russischem Treiber und SLI gelistet bin? :O


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

> Naja, aber ..... wie kommt n des rüber wenn ich auf HWBot mit nem CF Bret, nem Russischem Treiber und SLI gelistet bin? :O



Für mich würde des nach Russen-Mafia klingen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und ein Herr von ASUS zu mir auf der Cebit, das beide Boards gleichzeitig erscheinen.... ---> EPIC FAIL²


 
Tja, Asus weiß halt selbst nichts. 



zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, aber ..... wie kommt n des rüber wenn ich auf HWBot mit nem CF Bret, nem Russischem Treiber und SLI gelistet bin? :O


 
Nun ja, du sagst einfach, dass du von Putin persönlich gesponsort wirst.


----------



## Ezio (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Daten schon mal runtergeladen, aber woher bekommt man den modifizierten ForceWare Treiber?
> Es soll ja kein uralter Kram sein.



Du brauchst überhaupt keinen Modtreiber, einfach diesen SLI Patch installieren und neu starten. Die Methode mit dem Treiber ist veraltet und nicht mehr zu empfehlen!



> Using patch for operation system is very easy now. There is no need to mess with strings, decrypting values, and modifying windows registry to run SLI now. All these work done in background automatically by latest SLIPatch software tool. All that is needed :
> 
> 1. Download proper tool version for your Windows OS in bottom of this guide.
> 2. Unpack it to some directory on harddrive. For Windows Vista or Windows 7 disable UAC.
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Hast du das mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Ezio (3. August 2010)

Nö aber ich werds versuchen wenn ich an eine zweite GTX komme... und ein neues NT


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Jop, könnte etwas knapp werden mit 550 Watt.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und wenns "Peng" macht, und Quanti richtig Schwarz im Gesicht ist, gings daneben....




Ey Jungs, ihr seid die besten, hab mich schibbelig gelacht 

ezio
könnte man bei den grakas nicht underclocking machen, mit spannung und takt etc. nur um zu gucken obs funktioniert?


----------



## Headshot74 (24. August 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ein porsche (intel) ist auch schneller als ein golf (amd), trotzdem können/dürfen beide in der stadt (games) nur 50 fahren. deshalb ist man in der stadt (gaming) mit dem porsche auch nicht schneller am ziel. natürlich wenn es dann auf die autobahn (benchmark) geht ziet der porsche (intel) vorran ^^
> 
> hoffe das ist mal verständlich für alles an Fanboy gehabe.
> 
> gruss,mario




DER BESTE BEITRAG BISHER!!!


----------



## kem2010 (25. August 2010)

@ quanti hast das mit dem sli freischalten schon ausprobiert????


----------

